# anyone drive a 2.5 turbo frontier?



## tajima666 (Jun 3, 2005)

hello all , i am a newbie here , hope anyone help could help me out , recently i just bought a frontier 2.5 diesel turbo , now i wanted to boost a little bit higher , other than this , anyother way i could make it faster? what u guys think if i change my air filter? what i can see there is 2 filter if not mistaken, please help !!

thanks


----------



## demob05 (Apr 26, 2005)

Didn't know there was a 'turbo diesel' engine for the Frontier... must be outside the U.S.


----------



## tajima666 (Jun 3, 2005)

*turbo diesel*



demob05 said:


> Didn't know there was a 'turbo diesel' engine for the Frontier... must be outside the U.S.


yeah , i am from malaysia , is it wise if i remove the 3 way catalytic? will this cause more black smoke? my engine code is YD25 . thanks


----------



## thrillhouse (Oct 29, 2005)

tajima666 said:


> yeah , i am from malaysia , is it wise if i remove the 3 way catalytic? will this cause more black smoke? my engine code is YD25 . thanks



I didnt even think that they used 3 way cats on deisels, a 3way cat needs oxygen, co and heat to work, unless the deisel is electronically injected instead of mechanically then I doubt the cat does shit. Does it have an O2 sensor?


----------

